# He ran away.



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 21, 2009)

I took my dog out to potty and my tegu jumped off my shoulder and shot out towards the woods behind the apt. I dug around for 2 hours trying to find him. I have put out eggs (his favorite) and checked back periodically. I don't know what to do or is this a lost cause.


----------



## whoru (Aug 21, 2009)

i hate to hear that


----------



## The captain (Aug 21, 2009)

chances are slim.

People need to know that tegus outside are not the animal you know inside. They WILL run for it. They will act calm and then dash. DONT FORGET IT!


----------



## koikaren (Aug 21, 2009)

wow, sorry to hear that...


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 21, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> I took my dog out to potty and my tegu jumped off my shoulder and shot out towards the woods behind the apt. I dug around for 2 hours trying to find him. I have put out eggs (his favorite) and checked back periodically. I don't know what to do or is this a lost cause.



Contact everyone you know that lives near you and even knock on doors if need be and devise a massive search party.

You could even give out a reward for whomever finds him. I'm not kidding, this is what I would do.

Best of luck!


...Jefroka


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks guys, i think it's a lost cause. been looking all day long. does anyone know if bob has anymore black and whites.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 21, 2009)

how big is your tegu? you might consider buying an animal trap and bait it with his favorite foods, although you might catch some other animal instead. If you dont find your tegu ,I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 22, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> thanks guys, i think it's a lost cause. been looking all day long. does anyone know if bob has anymore black and whites.



What about the search party idea, you don't think its worth a try?


...Jefroka


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2009)

hey i think bobby def has reds left but im not sure on black and whites.... my red baby is so so so fast and jumpy i wont even hold em unless its to put em in the feeding bin... if he got out of my hands hed be gone.... i think u should try the search like jefroka advised and call bobby and get a red if he dont have black and whites.... ur not the only one on here who lost there tegu so dont get too down on urself but i wouldnt give up so easily yet u might find em weirder things have happened.... how big is the area he ran into? id put ground turkey is various areas but remmeber he could be real close by he just might be burrowed they go underground 12 hours a day at least it seems.... good luck man


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 22, 2009)

This is an apt. complex, first of all i don't know anyone here to have a search party, second we're not supposed to have reptiles or amphibians so a big todo is a no no, and last this place is saturated with dogs and thus dog urine so the first chance he gets he's going to the woods as far from that as possible.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 22, 2009)

oh and i've removed all the pinestraw in the area where i saw him when it happened and he's not there. right after my dog ran through so it probably scared him away. i haven't given up i still look every couple hours but i'm realistic.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 22, 2009)

The best time to look is early in the morning, he'll need to bask somewhere when he wakes up. Keep in mind, they really don't move too far or fast. If you noticed when your tegu wouls roam around it would move considerably slow stopping often to check things out (I realize when they are running from something they are extremely fast.) In the wild most of there day is spent hidden only coming out to bask and look for food. This isn't the same in captivity because the uvb outputted by our bulbs doesn't hit anywhere near that of the natural sunlight so you see your tegu basking for longer amounts of time to compensate. They're main predators are cats, birds and other reptiles and of course.. people (If someone sees him in your area they are going to kill it or catch it, I'm sure of that), this isn't too different then where they live naturally, that survival instinct doesn't just go away and the green coloration on the head is there for this reason. I think there is a pretty good chance your tegu is still alive I wouldn't give up on him. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 22, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> how big is your tegu? you might consider buying an animal trap and bait it with his favorite foods, although you might catch some other animal instead. If you dont find your tegu ,I'm sorry for your loss.



_x2,..buy a couple and hide'em out there with bait, they definitely work._


----------

